# Gentlemen!



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

...Who, where, and how many are you? And how does one join? Haven't got much to offer at the moment, but may do soon. Can offer much ego massaging, eager newbie questions and much pesterment. 
Melis (and Don) 
From Chillicothe, between Dayton, Cinci and Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

There are about 25 of us right now (give or take a few). Some more active than others. We have monthly meetings (there is a thread about it started every month to discuss location and time as well as date). We are easy going right now with no membership dues, just a love for plants. Feel free to massage my ego anytime  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I try to trek down every month, but ive been alittle busy and havent made a meeting in months. I need to make it back down, i lost alot of my cool plants to algae when my co2 went out...plus not it sounds like everyone has dicus.  Im starting to wonder if its a plant club with a discus problem....or the other way...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Im starting to wonder if its a plant club with a discus problem....or the other way...


I think it depends on who you talk to...Jim would probably go for the Discus club with a plant problem (but I think he mainly has a Discus problem right now) while the rest of us are a plant club (I think) with a discus problem  I think Erik, Damon, Russ and maybe you may soon head over to the "Dark Side" with Jim!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

goldielovr said:


> ...Who, where, and how many are you? And how does one join? Haven't got much to offer at the moment, but may do soon. Can offer much ego massaging, eager newbie questions and much pesterment.
> Melis (and Don)
> From Chillicothe, between Dayton, Cinci and Columbus, Ohio.


Welcome Melis! Ignore my PM about introducing yourself


----------

